#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  درخواست امیلاتور یا همون سی پی یو مجازی

## vahidati

سلام آقای اکبری میخواستم بدونم شما امیلاتور 775 موجود دارید و قیمت اون چقدر هست

----------

*imanfc*,*sovietiran*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
متاسفانه ندارم.

----------

*sovietiran*

----------

